# Export contacts from iPad. Is it possible?



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I have all my contacts on my iPad. "Old-timers disease" prevents me from remembering how they got there. I must have exported them from the address book on my PowerBook and then imported them into the contacts app on the iPad, but I can't find the exported file and now I need them back on the PowerBook.

Yes, I know, I should have backed them up etc. 

But is there a way to export them from the iPad app so I can import them back into my address book?

Please help an aging Mac lover.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

you don't say whether you've synced your ipad with your mac before but all the syncing options are included in panes in itunes when you connect the device. you'll just have to enable the sync address book option (assuming you're running a version of itunes on your powerbook that supports ios) and then make sure the info is merged and not that one of the devices is over-written. actually, that's probably how the info got there in the first place...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

mkolesa said:


> you don't say whether you've synced your ipad with your mac before but all the syncing options are included in panes in itunes when you connect the device. you'll just have to enable the sync address book option (assuming you're running a version of itunes on your powerbook that supports ios) and then make sure the info is merged and not that one of the devices is over-written. *actually, that's probably how the info got there in the first place...*


Thanks for the suggestion, and for clearing up the mystery of how the info got onto the iPad.

I wish there was a way to fine tune my selective memory. 

Margaret


----------



## keithomat (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi received my new ipad mini and would like to transfer my old ipad 2 contacts to my new ipad. my idea is to sync my new ipad mini with iTunes so that i recover my outlook contacts which are almost identical to my old ipad's. however, most of the contact pictures in outlook are missing (i do not understand why since in the past i have used itunes to sync my ipad contacts to my outlook). 

Is there a way to export my old ipad contacts to outlook so that all my contact pictures would show in Outlook and so that i can transfer the full address book from the old iPad to the new Mini?


----------



## bonfire (Nov 1, 2011)

Why not just sync your old iPad's contacts to the iCloud. Then enable iCloud sync on your new iPad with the same iCloud account? this should transfer over the contacts to your new ipad.

You can also use a number of third-party apps to back up your old iPad contacts and then to transfer them over to your new iPad.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

bonfire said:


> Why not just sync your old iPad's contacts to the iCloud. Then enable iCloud sync on your new iPad with the same iCloud account? this should transfer over the contacts to your new ipad.


Plus you can update and sync all your devices same time. Easy as cake.


----------



## keithomat (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys, thank you will try your suggestions and let you know.


----------



## kimayharden (Mar 19, 2013)

I use iCloud and the Outlook add-in to keep my contacts in sync with iPad. If you choose this route, read the instructions on the Apple site carefully to avoid duplicates. The add-in will handle all the work for you if you just follow the instructions.
Read more at iPad Transfer Software Tutorials & Guides


----------

